# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  ¿Cuanto cuestan los herbicidas en tu zona? x Ing. Carlos Castañeda

## kscastaneda

Hola, me gustaría saber el precio de los herbicidas en tu zona de los siguientes ingredientes activos : 
Ametrina -->
Glyfosato -->
2-4 D --> 
Favor indicar la zona donde se encuentran y si desean el nombre comercial. 
Cordial saludo,Temas similares: CAÑA DE AZUCAR x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! MANEJO DE PALTO x (Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.) !!! GANADERIA Y TECNOLOGIA EM (x Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!! ¿Precios --> cuánto cuestan los insumos en tu zona? ARROZ ¿Innovamos? x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!!

----------


## lugarte

En Aucayacu y Tingo María: 
Glifosato (Fuego, Glifolaq, Embate) 18 soles/litro
2,4 D (Huella)                             19 soles/litro 
En poblados al interior de estas ciudades hay que añadirles entre 3 a 5 soles mas por litro 
Ametrina no he usado asi que no te podria decir 
Si uso Paraquat (Malezil, Super Herbox) 19 soles/litro

----------


## Carlos Valenzuela

Carlos Castañeda:
SI hemos usado Paraquat (Crisquat) en litros a 24.00 soles el litro en Tarapoto. Fecha Octubre 2013. Y también Glifosato (Basuka) el litro a 22.00 el litro. Precios mas IGV. Como compramos demás, tenemos en stock estos productos, si los deseas, responderme a este email: cvalenzuela@viadirecta.com.pe, #999800946. Gracias.

----------

